# Chicken, Broccoli, and Rice



## CrippleThreat (Apr 8, 2021)

We all know the meme. But is it actually a decent dietary meal choice that actually provides quality results? How has it work for you, if you tried it, Kiwis?


----------



## Vulva Gape (Apr 8, 2021)

Rice has to be brown. And brocc raw, eat the whole stalk too.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Apr 8, 2021)

If I'm too lazy to think of anything else to make for the week, that's my go-to "Who gives a shit" meal prep.  Keep in mind though that it's not just the foods itself that are doing it, but the quantity. All three of these foods are *decently* low calorie in moderation, but if you eat way too much of it and push over your TDEE for the day, you're still going to gain weight.  

Generally speaking, I just make enough to fill a 36oz container with a reasonable amount, but not packed all the way to the lid.  I'd estimate there's about half a chicken breast in each container, maybe about 6-8 small stalks of broccoli, and the rest of it's just rice and whatever seasoning I decide to use.  Either way, don't treat it like it's some kind of miracle food, you still need  to be mindful of the quantity that you're eating.  

2000 calories is 2000 calories.  Whether that's chicken, cake, pizza, or peanutbutter, it makes very little difference in terms of your energy expenditures.  If you ate 4000 calories every day and all of it was the healthiest food you could imagine, you'd still get fat.  If you ate 1000 calories a day and it was just pizza, you'd lose weight. You'd also probably feel a little shitty.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Apr 8, 2021)

It tastes good and it's good.

You got meat, broccolli, rice. Rice is nice, maybe you can out the greens.

Remember, it's not about "Health", it's about eating well and looking good while you eat.


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 8, 2021)

It depends, as @It's HK-47 hk-47 said calories are calories. But at same time, depending on goals activity level you need some macros. 

@Vulva Gape said it should be brown, for most people yes, in most spots. But not always high energy burners might want those quick carbs while I'm not disagreeing brown is better (also I kinda like it more) times you and your body need/want simple carbs.

Now I will cavet and say if you "need" em so badly to skip complex carbs you probably are into fitness to a point you already know if you qualify.

I love chicken it's so cheap and flexible, rice again same thing. Broccoli... I'll eat it, I kinda like it broiled best, it reminds me of a less tasty brussel sprout.

Anything that's a meme or fad diet/workout plan/savings tip etc should be taken with a grain of salt. Remember Usain Bolt ran faster than any of us eating literally fucking mcnuggets, this doesn't mean those are a good meal.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Apr 8, 2021)

Bassomatic said:


> It depends, as @It's HK-47 hk-47 said calories are calories. But at same time, depending on goals activity level you need some macros.
> 
> @Vulva Gape said it should be brown, for most people yes, in most spots. But not always high energy burners might want those quick carbs while I'm not disagreeing brown is better (also I kinda like it more) times you and your body need/want simple carbs.
> 
> ...


I tend to just avoid talking about any sort of macros if people are just starting out, because that's an awful lot of information to just pile on someone out of the gate.  Micro and macro nutrients are stuff I tend to just leave "further down the road" once people have settled in to understanding calories and have a decent grasp of just how much they've been eating, and how much less they _should_ be eating. Once they've gotten that down to the point where it's second nature, then I'll start to push all that onto them.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Apr 8, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> I tend to just avoid talking about any sort of macros if people are just starting out, because that's an awful lot of information to just pile on someone out of the gate.  Micro and macro nutrients are stuff I tend to just leave "further down the road" once people have settled in to understanding calories and have a decent grasp of just how much they've been eating, and how much less they _should_ be eating. Once they've gotten that down to the point where it's second nature, then I'll start to push all that onto them.


I have a vegan friend and whenever someone is asking for healthy eating advice, he just _immediately fucking overloads _them with all that stuff. First step is to just get somebody eating *better*, not perfect.

Ok yeah we could talk about your free range, organic, PH balanced eggs raised in Iceland, but maybe first just stop eating fucking Cheetos for breakfast.


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 8, 2021)

@It's HK-47 @Rusty Crab you guys bring up a GREAT point and I'm sorry I went deep as I did. dumping too much info is hard on people. It causes people to over load and mess up or just stop before getting into it.

Thank you both for correcting this, it's always learn simple work up.


----------



## Radical Cadre (Apr 8, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> If I'm too lazy to think of anything else to make for the week, that's my go-to "Who gives a shit" meal prep.  Keep in mind though that it's not just the foods itself that are doing it, but the quantity. All three of these foods are *decently* low calorie in moderation, but if you eat way too much of it and push over your TDEE for the day, you're still going to gain weight.
> 
> Generally speaking, I just make enough to fill a 36oz container with a reasonable amount, but not packed all the way to the lid.  I'd estimate there's about half a chicken breast in each container, maybe about 6-8 small stalks of broccoli, and the rest of it's just rice and whatever seasoning I decide to use.  Either way, don't treat it like it's some kind of miracle food, you still need  to be mindful of the quantity that you're eating.
> 
> 2000 calories is 2000 calories.  Whether that's chicken, cake, pizza, or peanutbutter, it makes very little difference in terms of your energy expenditures.  If you ate 4000 calories every day and all of it was the healthiest food you could imagine, you'd still get fat.  If you ate 1000 calories a day and it was just pizza, you'd lose weight. You'd also probably feel a little shitty.


FUCK YOU, FAGGOT TRAITOR.

CHICKEN, BROCCOLI and RICE ARE BLAND. AND YOU SHOULD KILL YOURSELF YOU ABSOLUTE "DO IT FOR FREE" NIGGER.

Try some spice and some Mexican fried tortilla.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Apr 8, 2021)

Radical Cadre said:


> FUCK YOU, FAGGOT TRAITOR.
> 
> CHICKEN, BROCCOLI and RICE ARE BLAND. AND YOU SHOULD KILL YOURSELF YOU ABSOLUTE "DO IT FOR FREE" NIGGER.
> 
> Try some spice and some Mexican fried tortilla.


If all you do is boil it and shove it in your mouth, yes, it would be very bland.  You could say the same thing for boiled tortillas. I really wouldn't recommend either, because wars were fought over spices for a reason.


----------



## ClownBrew (Apr 8, 2021)

I'm so glad I'm a guido and don't have to come home to wypipo food like this on my table.


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 8, 2021)

Bassomatic said:


> It depends, as @It's HK-47 hk-47 said calories are calories. But at same time, depending on goals activity level you need some macros.
> 
> @Vulva Gape said it should be brown, for most people yes, in most spots. But not always high energy burners might want those quick carbs while I'm not disagreeing brown is better (also I kinda like it more) times you and your body need/want simple carbs.
> 
> ...


The thing I always consider when planning most of my meals is: are those calories nutritious? Eating mostly nutritious foods as opposed to empty calories is pretty much the ticket to not feeling like shit. 500 calories of donut vs 500 calories of oatmeal and fresh berries is gonna give you a very different feel.


----------



## Idiotron (Apr 8, 2021)

If you want to get buff and you don't want to spend a ton of money, chicken + rice + broccoli is nice cheap filler food.
I tend to mix rice, chicken and fish together.
Broccoli doesn't fit with rice to me, it's better with potatoes, I also like to eat it raw as part of my breakfast.
Cooked beetroot is much better with rice.

In general though, your diet needs to be varied if you want serious results.
Personally, I eat lean meat, fish, eggs, fruits and vegetables and I drink only water (or water with lemon juice because that works as a natural energy drink).
I also take multiple vitamin supplements daily.
I avoid processed anything, except maybe once every few weeks on a cheat day.
My diet is an athlete's diet so you don't need to be this strict but I recommend it, the long term results are amazing: you live longer, you look younger, you can do more than most people, it's great.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Apr 9, 2021)

CBR is the most powerful anabolic agent know to man, don’t fuck with it lightly.


----------



## Radical Cadre (Apr 9, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> If all you do is boil it and shove it in your mouth, yes, it would be very bland.  You could say the same thing for boiled tortillas. I really wouldn't recommend either, because wars were fought over spices for a reason.


The better option is any Italian food.

ASCENDED RACES UNITE.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 9, 2021)

Rice is a staple. Not really a healthy choice, but like potatoes, pasta, bread, it's a lot of energy for little money. If you want to eat healthier, eat less rice and more broccoli/chicken.

If you're concerned wtih flavor, learn to cook rice well and get some really fragrant indian rice, like basmati.

Add some spicy red peppers and sesame oil and/or a small dip of soy sauce, or for a more european flavour add some balsamico and/or rosemary. Black pepper goes well on it regardless.


----------



## Concho Pete (Apr 9, 2021)

I don't actually know why people default to such bland food.  My staple is a beef and turkey chili filled with lots of legumes, and quinoa instead of rice. Being healthy doesn't mean you bore yourself to death.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 9, 2021)

Quinoa is basicly the healthiest of the staples, so it's a pretty good choice. But the rice/chicken/broccoli is only bland if you're skimpy on the herbs/spices. Most people seem to overcook their broccoli. It's so sweet and delicious when cooked just right. Don't get me started on how people ruin their chicken.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Apr 9, 2021)

My dog eats this every day


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 9, 2021)

CrippleThreat said:


> But is it actually a decent dietary meal choice that actually provides quality results?


chichen breast is a very lean source of protein
broccoli is top tier as far as vegetables go
brown rice is as good as it gets when it comes to carbs


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Apr 9, 2021)

My brother lives off broccoli, chicken, cauliflower, and brown rice. He usually mixes it all in a bowl and sometimes adds soy sauce.
White rice has a high glycemic index and virtually no nutritional value. Potato would be a lot better from a nutrition standpoint and brown rice if you want rice. Using butter to cook the chicken and broccoli will add needed fat.
Adding soy sauce to the broccoli if you pan cook it will make it taste good.
Look up "Blackened Redfish Magic" if you like a slightly spicy seasoning mix for your chicken. The recipe is online. Lemon chicken with rosemary is good as well.


----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 9, 2021)

they're all tasty assuming you do them right, but rice and broccoli are sponges if you're a drinker, and you can get sick af depending on what you mix with them


----------



## RMQualtrough (Apr 19, 2021)

CrippleThreat said:


> We all know the meme. But is it actually a decent dietary meal choice that actually provides quality results? How has it work for you, if you tried it, Kiwis?


You don't get "results" from a meal lolz.

I do eat chicken and broccoli daily. The simple reason being that I find chicken the best tasting protein source that isn't stupid calories for the content, and also because I genuinely like broccoli.

I also do, however, like onions, peppers, carrots; any vegetable realistically speaking apart from actual dogshit like Brussel sprouts and spinach.


----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 20, 2021)

RMQualtrough said:


> You don't get "results" from a meal lolz.
> 
> I do eat chicken and broccoli daily. The simple reason being that I find chicken the best tasting protein source that isn't stupid calories for the content, and also because I genuinely like broccoli.
> 
> I also do, however, like onions, peppers, carrots; any vegetable realistically speaking apart from actual dogshit like Brussel sprouts and spinach.


brussel sprouts are better if you split them in half and bake them, great if you put some pork fat or something on top of the half flat side up


----------



## Lichen Bark (Apr 20, 2021)

XYZpdq said:


> brussel sprouts are better if you split them in half and bake them, great if you put some pork fat or something on top of the half flat side up


Agree, also Broccoli. Cut up into mouth sized pieces, take a pairing knife to the thicker stalk part and make an X in it, lay this out on a pan, drizzle olive oil, and some good salt on top. Roast it in the oven hot, for maybe 13 minutes, at around 400F. Becomes a whole new vegetable, and I would argue is easier than boiling it. 



Neigh said:


> White rice has a high glycemic index



The glycemic index of white rice, I understand what it means, but I wonder if this is overstated because 70% of the population is overweight and obese? Is this something to really be concerned about if you're very active/doing weights? Genuine question for the Chicken Broccoli Rice people.


----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 20, 2021)

Lichen Bark said:


> Agree, also Broccoli. Cut up into mouth sized pieces, take a pairing knife to the thicker stalk part and make an X in it, lay this out on a pan, drizzle olive oil, and some good salt on top. Roast it in the oven hot, for maybe 13 minutes, at around 400F. Becomes a whole new vegetable, and I would argue is easier than boiling it.


boiling is basically the worst way to cook anything outside of noodles and maybe potatoes


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Apr 21, 2021)

Lichen Bark said:


> Is this something to really be concerned about if you're very active/doing weights


No idea.


----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 21, 2021)

Neigh said:


> No idea.


from my own "bike about six miles each day" then no, you can literally eat whatever the fuck you want as long as you keep your ass active
like, I actually tried around a year or few back at Christmastime and I had to go full "eat pastries all day, drink beer all night" to put on anything near a gut


----------



## Pee Cola (Apr 21, 2021)

This sounds very similar to what I'd have for dinner on my fast days when I was on 5:2 intermittent fasting*, only I was eating chicken, rice and peas (because I didn't know that chicken, rice and broccoli was a thing).  To keep as close to the 600 calories permitted for the day, I'd poach half a skinless chicken breast fillet, slice it once cooked and then stir it into the rice and peas.

idk what difference peas would make as opposed to broccoli wrt to muscle gain, though it looks like peas are more calorie dense than broccoli. Make of that what you will.



Neigh said:


> My brother lives off broccoli, chicken, cauliflower, and brown rice. He usually mixes it all in a bowl and sometimes adds soy sauce.


Same. I'd zshoosh up my chicken, rice and peas with a bit of soy sauce.

* 5:2 IF worked really well for me (lost 30lbs and felt great when on it, YMMV), but my personal circumstances changed and I ended up letting IF go. It's definitely worth trying at least once, though.


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Apr 24, 2021)

Chicken, broccoli, and rice.

Steak tips, spinach, and sweet potato.

Salmon, asparagus, and carrots.

Tuna steak, green beans, and farro.

Turkey, kale salad, and quinoa.

Just eat healthy foods you can afford and count your calories. There's no magic bullet.


----------

